# Server ersetzen, aber wie richtig?



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
zugegeben, diese Frage ist für jemanden, der laut Gewerbeschein auch Dienstleistungen im Bereich ITK anbietet, etwas peinlich, aber wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb, habe ich mit Computern und speziell mit Servern nur noch selten zu tun.
Mein Server ist in die Jahre gekommen und soll ersetzt werden, nur wie geht man da am sinnvollsten vor? Außer einer Endpoint-Security und Tobit David für die Kommunikation läuft auf dem Server nichts. Der Name der Domäne soll geändert werden, weil ich beim alten Namen einen Fehler gemacht habe.
Ich würde jetzt wie folgt vorgehen:

Neuen Server einrichten (Rollen auswählen, IP und Name vergeben, Benutzer und Ordner anlegen), wobei er die IP des alten erhalten soll.
Endpoint-Security installieren
David installieren
Daten von David vom alten Server mit Tool sichern und auf neuem einspielen
Daten von altem Server sichern und auf neuem einspielen

Hat noch jemand eine Idee was noch gemacht werden sollte?


----------



## Matze001 (22 Februar 2020)

Wenn Du den neuen Server aufgezogen hast lass den alten Server noch ein Jahr so wie er war im Eck stehen.
Wenn Du ihn bis dahin nicht gebraucht hast (bzw. Daten von ihm) könntest Du ihn einmotten.

P.S: Ein Vollbackup aller Daten empfehle ich trotzdem / immer!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2020)

Wenn du schreibst "in die Jahre gekommen", dann stellt sich die Frage welche Server-Version du hast und welche Funktionen du nutzt.
Wenn das Teil als Domain-Server und / oder Active Directory benutzt wird, dann kann es mit dem Umzug der Benutzer und Gruppen schon etwas schwieriger sein.
Beim neuen Server würde ich überlegen, ob eine Virtualisierungslösung (vmWare oder ähnliches) sinnvoll ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2020)

Danke Blockmove


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst "in die Jahre gekommen", dann stellt sich die Frage welche Server-Version du hast und welche Funktionen du nutzt.


Ich trau mich fast nicht es zu schreiben 2008R2.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil als Domain-Server und / oder Active Directory benutzt wird, dann kann es mit dem Umzug der Benutzer und Gruppen schon etwas schwieriger sein.


Neben David und Endpoint ist er auch Domain Server und natürlich wird auch Active Directory genutzt. Allerdings gibt es nur fünf User.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim neuen Server würde ich überlegen, ob eine Virtualisierungslösung (vmWare oder ähnliches) sinnvoll ist.


Das OS ist schon drauf und muss nur noch eingerichtet werden, daher werde ich auf solche Experimente wohl verzichten. 


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## GLT (22 Februar 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich trau mich fast nicht es zu schreiben 2008R2


Du willst nach Supportende einen 2k8R2 auf neues Metall setzen?
Wobei er noch Teil deiner Netzwerksicherheitsstrategie sein soll.... - wirklich?



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> natürlich wird  auch Active Directory genutzt. Allerdings gibt es nur fünf User.


Für 5 User würd ich mir das ganze Gedöns (u. auch Kosten) nicht antun - steht in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Du willst nach Supportende einen 2k8R2 auf neues Metall setzen?
> Wobei er noch Teil deiner Netzwerksicherheitsstrategie sein soll.... - wirklich?


Nein natürlich nicht, der Server wird komplett ersetzt gegen einen mit 2019 essential, was schon drauf ist und "nur" eingerichtet werden muss. 


GLT schrieb:


> Für 5 User würd ich mir das ganze Gedöns (u. auch Kosten) nicht antun - steht in keinem Verhältnis.


Das stimmt wohl, aber ich bin Händler und bekomme Rabatt und so bleibe ich zumindest ein wenig in Übung.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Februar 2020)

Hi Oliver,

ich empfehle Dir trotzdem ESXI -> in deinem Fall kannst Du die kostenfreie Version nutzen.
Dann hast Du den Vorteil, dass Du Deine VM sichern kannst bevor Du mal was spielst.
Die Essential-Version darf als eine Bare-Metal-Variante und auf 2 virtuellen Instanzen laufen, der Hyperviser kann die Bare-Matel-Version sein
aber darf auch ein ESXI sein. 

Somit hättest Du einen Server zum Spielen, einen für Produktion... oder einen für DC, DNS, AD, etc und einen für David und sonstiges.

Die Aussage muss nur noch eingerichtet werden:

Die Installation eines Windows-Servers (vor allem Essential) ist heute genau so einfach wie die Installation von Win10 -> gilt also nicht.
Nur ESXi kann etwas wählerisch sein was RAID-Controller und Hardware wie Netzwerkkarten angeht -> Vorher checken.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## acid (24 Februar 2020)

Wenn du AD nutzt wäre der einfachste Weg natürlich den neuen Server zum Domänenmitglied zu machen und in weiterer Folge zum DC, danach den alten entfernen. 

Aber wenn du den Domänennamen ändern willst, bleibt dir nur die saubere Lösung. Benutzer auf dem neuen DC einrichten, Rechte vergeben usw., die Rechner aus der alten Domäne entfernen und der neuen Beitreten. 
Die Frage nach der Virtualisierung solltest du dir schon stellen, das vereinfacht das Backup/Restore schon erheblich und auch das umziehen auf andere Hardware.


----------



## roboticBeet (26 Februar 2020)

Hast du alternativ darüber nachgedacht, für diese Dienste eine Cloud zu nutzen und dadurch Infrastruktur etc. einzusparen? Meine damit nicht Dropbox o. ä. sondern bspw. Microsoft Azure Cloud mit O365.


----------

